# Android App - Java



## Pindows (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Welt!
Ich habe nach langer verzweifelter Suche nach einer Lösung leider einsehen müssen, dass ich keine Fortschritte mache.. Nun bin ich hier und frage einfach mal selbst.

Mein Plan: Einzelne Textstellen einer Website (in meinem Falle der Vertretungsplan unserer Schule) in eine App einbinden, so dass man über diese seine Klasse auswählen kann, und dann jede anliegende Vertretungsstunde angezeigt wird, die irgendwelche Auswirkungen für die Klasse hat, (z.B. Raumänderung / Freistunden)
Wenn ich das hinbekomme werde ich die App noch ausschmücken mit einer Funktion die Neuigkeiten auf der Schulwebsite ablesen zu können.

Mein Problem: Obwohl es sich ganz simpel anhört, komme ich zu keiner Lösung.
- Einmal ändert sich der Vertretungsplan alle 20 Sekunden (Da es 3-4 verschiedene Seiten sind, die ständig umblättern)
- Die Daten sollten sich von selbst aktualisieren, also bei einem Klick auf den Button sollten die Textstellen frisch von der Website kopiert worden sein.

Meine Idee: Jeden Tag den Vertretungsplan in Excel Dateien verarbeiten und ständig neu hochladen. (Yeah, aufwändiger gehts garnicht!) Der einzige Vorteil wäre, dass ich das mit dem ausfiltern der anderen Klassen hinbekommen würde, da Excel ja diese tolle Sortierfunktion hat.. Wobei mir der Aufwand dennoch zu groß ist.

Ich freue mich über jede Hilfe 
mfg
___________________
PS. 
- Untis 2015 Vertretungsplan < Um diese Seite geht es.


----------



## Joose (29. Mai 2015)

Diese Software wurde glaub ich an meiner Schule auch eingesetzt. Da gibt es soweit ich weiß XML Dateien welche die Stundenpläne repräsentieren und auch XML Dateien für die Vertretungen.
Frag doch mal bei der EDV deiner Schule nach ob du vielleicht mal so eine Datei bekommen könntest. Natürlich kannst du es vielleicht auch hinbekommen das derjenige der diese Vertretungen online stellt diese auch mittels einem Tool (welches von dir kommt) in die Datenbank für das App einträgt.


----------

